# Star Ship 24-50 Blast !



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

What can I say. I LOVE THIS THING !


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Nothing there not to LOVE!  Nice Shooting!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

More great shooting!! Is that going to be the frame of choice this year? If so, it's a good one!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

So cool !!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh, Ho Hum .... soooooo boooring ... Just more videos of absolutely fantastic shooting .... Ho Hum .... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Seriously TF, it is always a great pleasure to see your wonderful shooting skills. Keep it up, my friend. :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for looking and the kind words. I'm trying to keep the indoor shooting interesting.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Love your videos, man! You're an inspiration!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

The Man can shoot yo!!!!!!!!! :bowdown:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Mike and Gary. I'm really liking this Star Ship.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Well I think you have pretty well put the notion that Starships don't light matches to bed. Excellent shooting as always.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> Well I think you have pretty well put the notion that Starships don't light matches to bed. Excellent shooting as always.


This is a really nice shooter. I'm just afraid it will spoil me and make it hard to go back to a pocket shooter.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Why go back :target:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

When I hike and shoot I need to be very discrete in my actions. Nobody sees me shooting then there are no problems .


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey Mr TreeFork just awesome as always..you my friend are a great mintor to the forum of many people love to watch your video's

Only in my dreams will I be as good as you my friend....As I am still shooting pop cans...those I can see very well ...Hitting 9/10 now

but for this old 71yr old man Just the joy of shooting is fine by me.....I still rotate a few different shooters....But have a love for flatbands...

Thank you for sharing my friend..to me you are a blessing to watch....give's me hope for improvement every day~~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

oldmiser said:


> Hey Mr TreeFork just awesome as always..you my friend are a great mintor to the forum of many people love to watch your video's
> 
> Only in my dreams will I be as good as you my friend....As I am still shooting pop cans...those I can see very well ...Hitting 9/10 now
> 
> ...


Very kind of you OM. Keep shooting. You have come a long way as all of us have. I couldn't hit the side of a barn when I started. Knowing its possible makes it possible.


----------

